# Anyone shop at Progressive-Growth.com?



## KraftDinner (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd like your opinions of the online store if you have any. I like their prices and the fact that they are located in Canada. How discreet is their shipping? I'm very weary of buying stuff online as I don't wanna get burned. Anyone's opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2009)

Great site and great guy. I have dealt with many times and he will beat pretty much any similar priced item..except he doesnt beat me lol...its a safe good place to buy has us and canada stores


----------



## KraftDinner (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for the quick reply. His prices do seem VERY good and I will certainly be buying from him soon. Judging by your comment it tells me that you have a site as well. Is this true? I'd like to check it out if you do and it is from Canada.


----------

